# memories



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Remember this? Notice the sewer drain.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Man......I am eating breakfast while reading this. 

Almost lost it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The good ole days. We would put paper on anything that didn't move.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris, was the drain pipe papered? or painted?

Looks like paint from here

And the shelves, they are papered. How about the inside of the med cab ?

At least the paper can be easily changed. That god awful tile is more of an issue.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

One time at a project very similar to this me and the HO were talking about removing the paper.

I mentioned how terrible, god-awful the paper looks. 

The HO turns around and tells me that she put it up back in the day, still loves and, and the only reason for removing it was her husband.

Lesson learned. Now I always ask if the paper was there when they bought the house or if they put it up before I make any further comments


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Groovy! I bet the appliances are avocado or sunset gold!
I've cut out the pattern to paste on stuff. Not for a while though. 

And y.- too true. Just gotta hold back sometimes!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

y.painting said:


> One time at a project very similar to this me and the HO were talking about removing the paper.
> 
> I mentioned how terrible, god-awful the paper looks.
> 
> ...


You should where chocolate flavored shoes


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

guess wallpaper was the keyword for this spam bot


----------

